# SailBoats for Sale buy OWNER........



## RatHatDiver (Jul 8, 2011)

Any of you guys or gals no of any links to boats for sale buy owner ?
I have google searched all the popular sites, I believe. 
Or maybe you no of someone selling a late model sailboat in the 36' to 40' range.
Our budget is around 100k. I live in California, San Diego and will travel for the right deal.
Nothing personal against boat brokers, but I see no need for a middle Man in this price range. Happy Sailing.


----------



## obanarama (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.sailboatlistings.com

I've sold and bought a boat via this site.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

RatHatDiver said:


> Any of you guys or gals no of any links to boats for sale buy owner ?
> I have google searched all the popular sites, I believe.
> Or maybe you no of someone selling a late model sailboat in the 36' to 40' range.
> Our budget is around 100k. I live in California, San Diego and will travel for the right deal.
> Nothing personal against boat brokers, but I see no need for a middle Man in this price range. Happy Sailing.


You can't find what you want, but see no need for a broker...which maybe one of the reasons why you can't find what you want.

Just as you don't see many used Bentleys and Ferraris for sale by owner, same thing with 6 figure boats.

Frankly, if I am selling a $5000 boat, I'm not gonna use a broker, but if I am selling a boat with the value of a new Mercedes, I'm gonna hire a pro to market it, weed out the tire kickers, deal with prospects, credit applications, etc.

I'm not saying you won't find the perfect boat FSBO, but you do yourself a disservice by not checking out brokerages as well. You might find that a good broker can save you more than his commission, making the cost of a middleman, er, free. Ask around for a referral for a good broker, tell him what you want, what you have to spend,and a time limit. Have a letter of credit from your bank handy so he knows he's not dealing with a looky-loo, and set him loose. If he's any good you'll have your boat in less than a month.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Agree that sailboatlistings.com is probably the best site for privately listed boats. But as bljones says, you also need to consider broker listed boats. Just about all can be found on yachtworld.com.


----------



## MrsEd (Apr 9, 2012)

Redirect to the Sailing Main Index


----------



## methridg (Jan 29, 2012)

obanarama said:


> http://www.sailboatlistings.com
> 
> I've sold and bought a boat via this site.


I've been working in IT for 15 years at 4 different internet startups, and for the life of me I can't figure out how to _efficiently_ use the "Search" feature on that site.


----------



## zeta (Dec 29, 2010)

100k in this market will find you a very nice boat. Lots of boats in San Carlos, MX. Probably be able to find the one in San Diego area, just start walking the docks.


----------



## obanarama (Nov 20, 2011)

methridg said:


> I've been working in IT for 15 years at 4 different internet startups, and for the life of me I can't figure out how to _efficiently_ use the "Search" feature on that site.


Ha! I agree. The site is put together so poorly that I almost like it more because of its suckiness. Reminds me of Yahoo in the old days. And I've been building web sites and running servers for 15 years.

But after re-reading this thread I believe that RedHatDriver was looking for links to individual web sites that are selling private boats, and sounds like he has likely already been to sailboatlistings.com.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Another "ditto" to the comments by bljones. I think you are going to find very few $100k boats that are being sold by the owner. Once you get above $20k or so, most are going to be listed with a broker.


----------



## RatHatDiver (Jul 8, 2011)

zeta said:


> 100k in this market will find you a very nice boat. Lots of boats in San Carlos, MX. Probably be able to find the one in San Diego area, just start walking the docks.


 Absolutely. Networking around our local marina and just being friendly with folks has been a great starting point for us. I used a broker for a couple months during the summer. The guy was no pro. He was a used car sales man. Then the Wife and I went over to the high side of town and meet with another broker. I told him we had a 100k CASH budget. He sent me an e-mail link to a very well used Catalina 38. Boat was way over priced. Wonder why. I have not herd a word from him in 6 weeks. I will find a boat on my own dime. The point of this thread is, Im walking an e-net boat dock here meeting folks.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

methridg said:


> I've been working in IT for 15 years at 4 different internet startups, and for the life of me I can't figure out how to _efficiently_ use the "Search" feature on that site.


You are right the only way to search sailboatlistings.com is by clicking on a brand name at the top of their page.

Stil it is probably the best side for owner listed sailboats better than craigslist or sailingtexas


----------



## RatHatDiver (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats something new. SailingTexas.com


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

RatHatDiver said:


> Absolutely. Networking around our local marina and just being friendly with folks has been a great starting point for us. I used a broker for a couple months during the summer. The guy was no pro. He was a used car sales man. Then the Wife and I went over to the high side of town and meet with another broker. I told him we had a 100k CASH budget. He sent me an e-mail link to a very well used Catalina 38. Boat was way over priced. Wonder why. I have not herd a word from him in 6 weeks. I will find a boat on my own dime. The point of this thread is, Im walking an e-net boat dock here meeting folks.


FWIW, finding a good broker might pay off handsomely. I met four who were almost mediocre(instead of utterly terrible) and one who was fantastic, with 5 or 10 page detailed sheets of each boat, down to what needed doing and the approx costs he estimated to do them(Which he could have taken care of at the listed price too for you IIRC).
Every boat was clean, ready to sell. Modern if not brand new components etc.
Hindsight is 20/20, until I met him I couldn't figure out why I was talking to brokers at all.

In hindsight I sure wish I'd gone through him as a buyer's broker(which he would do as well).


----------



## RatHatDiver (Jul 8, 2011)

Summer is almost here in SanDiego. Still walking the docks. We have more than enough cash for a good boat and are still short for a great boat. Most likely going to bare boat again this summer and keep putting money away. Good things come to those that wait


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

What are you looking for? I looked at a NEW Beneteau First 30 in San Diego for just over 100K and some change....He had many used boats as well...Was VERY nice to deal with. 100k buys a lot right now...so maybe if you said what you were looking for...maybe some here could point you in the right direction...


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

sometimes it depends on what type of boat you're looking for as to where it might be posted. I was interested in a couple models of boats and joined their owners associations to research more info. I ended up getting my boat from someone on the owners group for Nor'sea 27s and it never got listed on the common boat sales sites. I was also interested in Cape Dory's

Good luck in your search.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Google "trailersailor".


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

RatHatDiver said:


> Summer is almost here in SanDiego. Still walking the docks. We have more than enough cash for a good boat and are still short for a great boat. Most likely going to bare boat again this summer and keep putting money away. Good things come to those that wait


Have you looked at Yachtworld? As everyone here has told you, the majority of boats in your size and price range are going to be with a broker and again , in this size and price, Yachtworld will be where most are listed. Find some boats that strike your interest and suck it up and call the listing broker.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Sabre Dan said:


> AND THE FIRST $7,000.00 TAKES HER!!! Contact Dan at (phone number removed)





Sabre Dan said:


> I am selling her as is where is for seventy five hundred. Contact Dan at (phone number removed). She is in very good condition.


17 hours and the price goes up $500?


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

JoeDiver said:


> 17 hours and the price goes up $500?


Keep lipping off and he'll make it a cool 8k.. :laugher

Cripes..


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Should be up to $7750 by now....


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

You REALLY don't want to sell that boat, do you?

Let me guess, this is one of those cases where your wife demanded that you MUST put the boat up for sale, so you have. And you'll just keep on raising the price higher and higher to be sure that it won't sell. Right?

Or perhaps you don't "get" that this thread is not a place to list boats that are for sale by owner, but rather is a discussion about how to find boats that are for sale by owner.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, he did upgrade the motor from an MD7 to an MD11.....that's worth the extra $2k, right?


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

methridg said:


> I've been working in IT for 15 years at 4 different internet startups, and for the life of me I can't figure out how to _efficiently_ use the "Search" feature on that site.


Here's how I do it:

Let me google that for you


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty kewl cupper.....pretty kewl.....


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

That was pretty awesome cupper. I like how, while helping, there is just enough "here's how you do it ***hole" there to get the point across. Well played


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Lots of boats are on craigslist! I've seen everything from free to $400,000 boats.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

There are so many bad FSBO boat sites and not a single good one. I found my boat on yachtworld.com. The broker was a nice guy but trying to get him to do anything was about the same as dealing with my 15 year old boy.


----------



## RatHatDiver (Jul 8, 2011)

Still looking. Alot of boats. Alot of brokers.


----------



## SeaQuinn (Jul 31, 2012)

We found our boat for sale by owner at the owners association site. 

We had already narrowed it down to the manufacturer so we knew apx. What we wanted. We had also looked at several that brokers had....so we knew value and prices. We also knew exactly how equipped we wanted the boat (for cruising) and knew how much each item a deficient boat would cost us.

We used yacht world for research....we would have bought from a broker had we found as good or better a deal than we actually got from a seller.

You can also join owners groups and post wanted ads....that way if someone has not yet listed with a broker but is considering selling....you might get first dibs!


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

Sailboat Listings - sailboats for sale

I thought that most boat owners selling in yachtworld.com were pretty unrealistic as to what they could sell a boat for until I did a search in the site above. Simply ridiculous LOL..........


----------



## RatHatDiver (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been following some of the same boats listed with brokers for over a year. Bad times for guys selling boats that want 5 year ago prices for them. That bubble has burst. I took a 38k hit on my 80k long travel buggy I just sold. I have Monaco Dynasty DP that was over 200k when new in 93. I did not pay that by the way or even close to it. I cant even get an offer for over 22k. I have hard earned cash for a boat and I will just keep waiting tell these guys get real with the times that are not going to change anytime soon. Also I could get about 850k for my home 5 years ago. Now, maybe 625k.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

dgasmd said:


> Sailboat Listings - sailboats for sale
> 
> I thought that most boat owners selling in yachtworld.com were pretty unrealistic as to what they could sell a boat for until I did a search in the site above. Simply ridiculous LOL..........


A sailboat, vehicle or house is worth only what someone else is willing to pay. A seller can ask whatever they want, but that ask doesn't write a check (nor does NADA or any other price guide book you want to choose).

Location, condition and model is important.


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

cupper3 said:


> A sailboat, vehicle or house is worth only what someone else is willing to pay. A seller can ask whatever they want, but that ask doesn't write a check (nor does NADA or any other price guide book you want to choose).
> 
> Location, condition and model is important.


Couldn't agree with you more. It is a hard lesson to learn and even harder to go through it. I learned that lesson the hard way when I was trying to sell a home right as the market crashed. Sat on it for 2 years with it empty making payments, insurance, maintenance, taxes, and costs living elsewhere "waiting for the right buyer to drop from the sky". Finally, had to bite the bullet and sell it for what someone was willing to pay regardless of what it was worth 2 months before I put it for sale or when I bought it. I guess I could have been very dishonest about it like many and simply stop making payments and let it foreclose!!


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

sww914 said:


> There are so many bad FSBO boat sites and not a single good one.


Not true at all....

Try Sailing Texas

Great site.....found my boat there.....


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

Chadfunk48 said:


> That was pretty awesome cupper. I like how, while helping, there is just enough "here's how you do it ***hole" there to get the point across. Well played


Now if we can figure out how to tell 'expert' sailors something, wouldn't THAT be an acheivement


----------

